# Minor Site Updates



## Jezlad

This is the thread to check for all the minor site changes we've implemented.

I'll update it when new stuff that doesn't warrant its own thread goes on the site.


----------



## Jezlad

First up!

FOC Smilies. (for army lists)

:hq: HQ

:elites: Elite

:troops: Troops

:fa: Fast Attack

:hs: Heavy Support


----------



## Jezlad

I've added the new Post Icons.

We have options for 

Space Marines
Squats
Orks
Inquisition
Eldar
Dark Eldar
Tyranids


Sadly no Tau yet.

Also be aware that these are to be used to represent the content of the thread.

People that randomly apply them to their threads purely for decorative purposes will see them removed.

Check them out here. (don't post a thread here! :wink


----------



## Jezlad

New "Latest Black Library Release" module added to the side column.


----------



## Jezlad

Warhammer Fantasy Armylists and Tactics split into two seperate forums.


----------



## Jezlad

Navbar swapped over to the left hand side where it'll gain more attention.


----------



## Jezlad

The full Vassal section has been moved under the video games forum as a subforum.


----------



## Jezlad

Book Review drop down added to the 40k Fiction and Fantasy Fiction forums.


----------



## Jezlad

8 new games added to the arcade.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/arcade.php


----------



## Jezlad

Extra location threadfield added to new threads in the trading area.


----------



## Jezlad

Thanks to 40kradio and podhammer we now have live streams on the main page. To listen in, simply click on the image in the side column.


----------



## Jezlad

Current Poll removed from main forumhome to allow space for Podcast modules and upcoming member of the month slot.


----------



## Jezlad

The arcade forum is pretty quiet so i've moved it to a subforum of video games and software.


----------



## Jezlad

Action and Recruitment Thread extra thread fields added to the Roleplay Threads forum.


----------



## Jezlad

8 new games added to the Arcade.


----------



## Jezlad

The Rumour Roundup forum has lain dormant since it's creation so i've decided to replace it with a "Tabletop Wargaming News" forum. 

This'll be used for all news and info outside of GW.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=166


----------



## Jezlad

Shogun_Nate suggested we make some changes to the Fiction area. I saw merit in these ideas and decided to go ahead.

The 40k and Fantasy Original Works forums have been combined into one forum. The 40k and Fantasy Black Library forums have also been combined.

We've also added a subforum for Non-GW books.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=107


----------



## Jezlad

I've added a Signature CSS code that cuts it off after 200 pixels.

If you have a large sig consider trimming it down to fit within the boundaries.


----------



## Jezlad

Added blog feedbot and thread titles.


----------



## Jezlad

4 New games added to the arcade.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/arcade.php?&act=Arcade


----------



## Jezlad

I've added a few new forums.

The warhammer fantasy section now has its own houserules and homebrews subforum, plus there's now a full Lord of the Rings discussion forum.


----------



## Jezlad

The gallery subforum has been misused for quite some time so we've decided to remove it.


----------

